# What would you think about something like this...?



## C95 (Feb 6, 2017)

How cool would it be to make a band with good pop music but interesting orchestral music in their repertoire too? One example of pop music is Radiohead imo. To see a band like Radiohead have orchestral pieces in their albums too. Let me explain this with more details. 

Imagine creating your band with good songs, those songs could be experimental. Good pop music with adventurous melodies. At the same time, creating contemporary pieces for orchestra. I imagine creating an album with songs and one orchestral piece divided in 3 movements. There could be songs between those 3 movements but, if you'd put the 3 movements together, it would complete the whole orchestral piece too. I don't know, something like that. 

I put Radiohead as an example because I imagine their music and albums like Kid A, Amnesiac or In Rainbows would be even greater with contemporary orchestral pieces in the middle too.

In my case, I would like to make great experimental/electronic/ambient songs with contemporary orchestral pieces in the album too.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

C95 said:


> How cool would it be to make a band with good pop music but interesting orchestral music in their repertoire too? One example of pop music is Radiohead imo. To see a band like Radiohead have orchestral pieces in their albums too. Let me explain this with more details.
> 
> Imagine creating your band with good songs, those songs could be experimental. Good pop music with adventurous melodies. At the same time, creating contemporary pieces for orchestra. I imagine creating an album with songs and one orchestral piece divided in 3 movements. There could be songs between those 3 movements but, if you'd put the 3 movements together, it would complete the whole orchestral piece too. I don't know, something like that.
> 
> I put Radiohead as an example because I imagine their music and albums like Kid A, Amnesiac or In Rainbows would be even greater with contemporary orchestral pieces in the middle too.


Something like that has already been done: Electric Light Orchestra.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Pink Floyd - Atom heart mother.


----------



## Clairvoyance Enough (Jul 25, 2014)

There are plenty of bands I'd like to hear write or wish had written longer, even multi-movement songs that actually expanded their tunes in a more meaningful way. I wouldn't care so much whether it was orchestral. Actually in a lot of cases I'd prefer them to retain their original sound - if some alternate universe Metallica wrote a 3 part piece with aspirations toward the more varied thematic developments of classical music, I want to hear it through heavy metal guitars, not a traditional orchestra.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

C95 said:


> How cool would it be to make a band with good pop music but interesting orchestral music in their repertoire too? One example of pop music is Radiohead imo. To see a band like Radiohead have orchestral pieces in their albums too. Let me explain this with more details.
> 
> Imagine creating your band with good songs, those songs could be experimental. Good pop music with adventurous melodies. At the same time, creating contemporary pieces for orchestra. I imagine creating an album with songs and one orchestral piece divided in 3 movements. There could be songs between those 3 movements but, if you'd put the 3 movements together, it would complete the whole orchestral piece too. I don't know, something like that.
> 
> ...


Jonny Greenwood of Radiohead, Bryce Dessner of The National and Richard Reed Parry of Arcade Fire have all released albums of classical music. And there's always the Bang On A Can All-Stars and their ilk.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Clairvoyance Enough said:


> There are plenty of bands I'd like to hear write or wish had written longer, even multi-movement songs that actually expanded their tunes in a more meaningful way. I wouldn't care so much whether it was orchestral. Actually in a lot of cases I'd prefer them to retain their original sound .


It was done a long time ago. ELP's Tarkus, Yes-Close To The Edge, Relayer. King Crimson-Lizard. Jethro Tull-Thick As A Brick, A Passion Play.


----------

